# Probleme mit byte Struktur



## TheSchüler (24. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

Ich verstehe das mit den bytes nicht so ganz.
Wenn ich mit dem FileInputStream eine Datei mit read(byte) einlese und sie dann in ein Binär String umwandle kommt z.b. das herraus:Byte:60Binär:111100.
Wie passt denn das zusammen.
Ich kenn mich mit der Sache noch gar nicht aus, desswegen wäre es gut wenn mir da einer auf die Sprünge helfen könnte.

MfG Schüler


----------



## SlaterB (24. Mai 2007)

111100
= 32 + 16 + 8+ 4 (+0*2+0*1)= 60


----------



## TheSchüler (24. Mai 2007)

Ach klar ich habe komplett falsch gedacht...  Sorry 
Vielen Dank


MfG Schüler


----------

